

Power outage stops game at Super Bowl - DVassallo
http://www.usnews.com/news/sports/articles/2013/02/03/lights-out-power-outage-stops-game-at-super-bowl

======
sixQuarks
America spends trillions overseas on unjust wars while the infrastructure at
home crumbles around us. Unbelievable.

~~~
evan_
only half the lights were out inside the stadium and the city didn't lose
power so it's pretty safe to assume it's a problem in the stadium's lighting
equipment and not the city's power grid.

~~~
sixQuarks
well, I'm still a cynical bastard and I don't care. Just letting some
frustration out and trying to make it a political issue.

------
DVassallo
More details: [http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/power-
outa...](http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/power-outage-super-
bowl-adds-unexpected-element-big-014914888--nfl.html)

------
tomasien
Second joke: Told them not to host their lights on AWS!

------
jbuzbee
I'm just waiting for "Anonymous" to say they did it...

------
DVassallo
Game just resumed after a 35 minute delay.

------
tomasien
Must have been built on Rails

~~~
tomasien
Yeah, I didn't see this one going over well.

------
rtpg
most people on twitter were commenting how this is going to trigger a hundred
op-eds on crumbling infrastructure.

